# Euro Truck Simulator 2...Why is this so addictive?



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

I've just recently gotten back into Euro Truck Simulator 2 (ETS2). When it first came out, I sunk over 200 hours into it, built a big trucking empire, had a ton of money, fully upgraded trucks, you name it. Eventually, I got into APB Reloaded again and quit playing ETS2.

So, Christmas comes around and I have a new and improved gaming pc since my old one's motherboard crapped out. Unfortunately, my old ETS2 save files were lost. 

I saw that ETS2 had an expansion DLC on steam that was 66% off during the holiday sales (Going East!). So, I bought it and re-downloaded ETS2. Then, I found a mod for it that expands the map even further (ProMod 1.5). Here we are, January 12, 2014, and I've logged 58 hours in ETS2 ever since I started playing again, and have enjoyed every minute of it.

I absolutely love this game, or whatever you want to call it...and I don't really know why. It seems so boring, but I just love tuning into a good radio station on Slacker and just hauling stuff around virtual Europe for hours upon hours.

The worst part is...there's this guy on YouTube, DaSquirrelsNuts.
He makes videos of himself playing this game, and I love watching them. Even worse, he does livestreams on Twitch that can go as long as 6 hours, and I'll watch them from the time I tune in all the way until he's done for the night. 

So, I'm just curious if anyone else here has played ETS2. If so, have you gotten addicted like me, or do you find it incredibly boring? 

Last, but not least, am I going crazy? 
I mean, think about it. Here's a list of the games I've gotten into heavily that come off the top of my head.
Battlefield 3
APB Reloaded
All the Grand Theft Auto games 3 and up
Crossfire
Minecraft
Burnout Paradise
All the Saints Row games
Just Cause 2
Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag 

None of these are anything like ETS2, yet I can't get enough of this game. It's so weird. But anyway, I'll quit rambling. If you've gotten this far, thanks for reading. I can't wait to read your responses!


----------



## konqz (Jan 7, 2014)

I played the original and it was pretty good. My personal favourite was 18 Wheels of Steel Haulin'. Felt more realistic.


----------

